# Daemon World



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I saw the cover of the novel (the one with the Slaanesh daemon on it) and thought this might be a good read.
Has anyone read it and is it worth looking into (and do they still make copies of it because they stopped for awhile)


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

This was actually the second BL book ive read and quite honestly I liked it a lot. Many didn't but it was certainly fun to read. It gave a good insight on what a daemon world of slaanesh would be like and it is very vivid like most of Ben Counter's work. Don't expect a happy ending and best of no and I MEAN no imperial stuff at all in it just Chaos Chaos Chaos. There are some Word Bearers rockin the joint but it has one intresting plot and plenty cool twists in it.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

TheSpore said:


> This was actually the second BL book ive read and quite honestly I liked it a lot. Many didn't but it was certainly fun to read. It gave a good insight on what a daemon world of slaanesh would be like and it is very vivid like most of Ben Counter's work. Don't expect a happy ending and best of no and I MEAN no imperial stuff at all in it just Chaos Chaos Chaos. There are some Word Bearers rockin the joint but it has one intresting plot and plenty cool twists in it.


Can you still buy it because I heard it went out oif print?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Im sure you can ive seen in stores but you can definately get a copy off amazon. Ive gotten a few OOP books off there for the BL for a decent price too. Just as long as you don't mind it being used


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

TheSpore said:


> Im sure you can ive seen in stores but you can definately get a copy off amazon. Ive gotten a few OOP books off there for the BL for a decent price too. Just as long as you don't mind it being used


yeah i'll do that cool. But i mainly want to buy this to get lots of insight from how chaos works and I like reading about how daemons and traitors interact with each other so I think I will keep an eye out for it
thanks


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh yeah it will definately do that for you. Like I said its a fun read its almost combining fantasy with 40k. But it really does show what life would be like on a slaanesh daemon world. Its part of where the Violators Renegade chapter got known.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Androxine Vortex said:


> But i mainly want to buy this to get lots of insight from how chaos works and I like reading about how daemons and traitors interact with each other so I think I will keep an eye out for it
> thanks


If that's your intention then don't read the book. They took a......different view of 40k. CSM's barley exist in the book, and accomplish little. Daemons also are mostly absent (Odd considering the title), and only appear near the end during the climatic final battle.

Honestly the book should have been called "Feral chaos tainted world", for it is obviously not a daemon world in any respect, and spoiler alert they mention eldar without having any real eldar in the book, and their involvement ends the story.

It's not a bad read, but has about as much to do with chaos in 40k as a monkey does with Astro physics.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I thought it was actually a great book about how chaos works closer to the eye of Terror. Contrary to what LukeValentine suggests, I think it depicts a Daemon World the way its suppose to. A chaos realm that lives beyond the Imperium.

Would a real chaos world be filled with men with lascannons, tanks, and a whole bunch of other shit without having the means to resuply and re-equip? The realm of chaos is very difficult for everyone. Even chaos astartes have hard enough time trying to keep their legions, warbands, or chapters intact with armor, ammunition, and refilling empty slots in their ranks.

Is it redicolous to think normal human beings in the eye live in such conditions? I would say no. Not by a long shot. And to be fair this book had more daemons than Medengrad in _Dead Sky, Black Sun_.

I think one of the new concepts in the book, is how some champions have grown weary of the chaos gods and them turning against them. Not "new" persae, but definitely the most elaborated.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

ckcrawford said:


> Would a real chaos world be filled with men with lascannons, tanks, and a whole bunch of other shit without having the means to resupply <-(fixed the spelling) and re-equip? The realm of chaos is very difficult for everyone. Even chaos astartes have hard enough time trying to keep their legions, warbands, or chapters intact with armor, ammunition, and refilling empty slots in their ranks.
> 
> Is it ridiculous to think normal human beings in the eye live in such conditions? I would say no. Not by a long shot.


Yes I would actually consider humans in the EoT to have such things. Why? because almost every CSM legion operate on a daemon world in the EoT, and the vast majority of books mention entire ships manned by mutant, and chaos worshipers from the EoT armed to the teeth with laz weapons, and even crude armor. Hell some of these mutants even know how to perform manual functions on star ships.

I respect your opinion on the matter, but the vast majority of fluff points to there being plenty of that kind of tech in the EoT.

Still the eye is not the only place a daemon world could exist. Which is true enough. However on said worlds encountering...well daemon is supposed to be a daily event.

So once again I say the book should be more currently interpreted as a feral world outside of imperial space with a very strong daemonic taint.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I still enjoyed this book. It gives a good idea what life would be like on this planet. I agree the violators are lil more than a support group in the book but what does it matter the story wasn't focused on them. Not a every 40k based novel has to revolve around SM of some sort. Actually its gets boring sometimes because most SM char. are very dry and have almost no emotion. Granted there are some exceptions such as soul hunter and the lightning tower just to name a few.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I will grant its not a bad book, however it doesn't capture the reality of existence on a daemon world and in that respect it fails to deliver on it central premise. Seriously everything about the book is off in regards to cannon about what a daemon world is like. I couldn't care less about CSM's in the story, but the odd absence of well daemons for the majority of the book is troubling considering its central premise.

In closing as I have stated before its not a book to turn about to learn about chaos. The obvious, and primary reason for this is the fact the author took many a artistic license with the established background for the sake of making a compelling read. 

So in short read the book if your looking for a decent sci-fi horror fantasy tale, however if your goal is to learn more about the fictional primordial force that is chaos their are better texts to turn to.


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

I just finished reading this book recently, I enjoyed it and thought it was a good read.
I enjoyed reading another novel that was dedicated to the Chaos side of the Warhammer 40k Universe (I have enjoyed reading the novels I have come across that are dedicated to Chaos Marines...like the Dark Disciple and Soul Hunter and the Bastion War Novel "Blood Gorgons") I also enjoyed reading more about Slaanesh and the worshipers too


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I liked this book mainly because it wasn't focused on CSM it was its own entity of a story. If you liked this try to get ahold of pawns of chaos ive heard that was an enteraining read actually


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

I would say it was a middle of the road book as far as Black Library is concerned. I didn't mind it breaking away from some of the standard 40k tropes, but I did feel that the book could have been more effectively handled by placing it in the Warhammer Fantasy world and just having everything take place in a relatively localized area in the northern wastes, but still outside the Realm of Chaos. Then the CSM's could have just been replaced with Chaos Warriors and things might have seemed less out of place.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

That=truth


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

eh it was at least an entertaining book and for it being my first 40k book to ever read it was a decent start my second was the inquisition war which they just dont make em like they used to anymore now its mostly bolter porn and marines being utter badasses that dnt trully resemble how easy they can trully be killed like in the game


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Spacewolf was my first 40k read. Damn I loved that book.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Spacewolf was my first 40k read. Damn I loved that book.


dude i couldnt put that one down for a while. Im not a huge fan of the SW but that book does them some justice and its quite imagintive as well


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Yes I would actually consider humans in the EoT to have such things. Why? because almost every CSM legion operate on a daemon world in the EoT, and the vast majority of books mention entire ships manned by mutant, and chaos worshipers from the EoT armed to the teeth with laz weapons, and even crude armor. Hell some of these mutants even know how to perform manual functions on star ships.
> 
> I respect your opinion on the matter, but the vast majority of fluff points to there being plenty of that kind of tech in the EoT.
> 
> ...


Exceptions... you can never live without them. Its hard to argue that there are some warbands that have the means to army their entire armies. But the thing is that the latter evidence is probably more probable around the eye of terror. Again, Astartes have to steal from the dead to maintain themselves. The ones capable of producing mass quantities of equipment don't make supplies for free. And if they do, they belong to a powerful warlord, who also doesn't give anything for free.

Good examples of these would probably be in _Soul Hunter_, Night Haunter explains how almost every piece of his armor was scavanged from an astartes from a loyalist chapter.

There are too many instances where you have regiments of chaos followers charging into the fray without the means to give their enemy decent fire power. Instead they are wasted as cannon fodder. And why waste the time and energy giving your men/slaves the tools they need when they will die, and they will have their gutts spilled out for the Glory of the Chaos Gods.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Grey Knights is my favorite BL series. 

And if there is something that Ben Counter does best, it's descriptions of sceneries & landscapes. No BL author can describe terrain better than Mr. Counter. He just paints a vivid picture of an area in one's mind...


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Lord Mephiston said:


> Grey Knights is my favorite BL series.
> 
> And if there is something that Ben Counter does best, it's descriptions of sceneries & landscapes. No BL author can describe terrain better than Mr. Counter. He just paints a vivid picture of an area in one's mind...


I agree the first page of the 1st GK book really draws you into a totally diffrent world.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I disagree. Gav Thorpe (I think) recently did an excellent job describing an Eldar Craftworld. Not only in great detail but also ina way that would be believable but not possible for human architects.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I disagree. Gav Thorpe (I think) recently did an excellent job describing an Eldar Craftworld. Not only in great detail but also ina way that would be believable but not possible for human architects.


Im assuming you are talkin about eldar prophcey. If im wrong correct me. Really each author has done a great job in describing many of the diffrent settings of the 40k universe its just certain ones stick out in my mind such as dead sky black sun, GK, and even daemon world.


----------



## Moriar the Forsaken (Apr 18, 2011)

I think Daemon World was one of Ben Counter's experimental worlds, where he attempted to make the world itself the primary character. Unfortunately that meant that the other characters were not well thought out or fleshed out. They were all incidental to the events being played out, which meant I had trouble being invested in any of their story arcs.

I think Ben's Soul Drinker's and Grey Knights series are much better. Daemon World could be an interesting read, depending on your tastes, but to be on the safe side I can't call it a good story. 





Androxine Vortex said:


> I saw the cover of the novel (the one with the Slaanesh daemon on it) and thought this might be a good read.
> Has anyone read it and is it worth looking into (and do they still make copies of it because they stopped for awhile)


----------



## Moriar the Forsaken (Apr 18, 2011)

Agree!! The brain trees in "Daenyathos" for the win :biggrin:



Lord Mephiston said:


> Grey Knights is my favorite BL series.
> 
> And if there is something that Ben Counter does best, it's descriptions of sceneries & landscapes. No BL author can describe terrain better than Mr. Counter. He just paints a vivid picture of an area in one's mind...


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I ordered this so hope its good!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

raider1987 said:


> I ordered this so hope its good!


If you like chaos you will enjoy it. If anything it is a fun read


----------



## KingDeath (Nov 18, 2008)

Daemon World is actually one of the few Counter novels i like. His Souldrinkers and Grey Knights stuff is awfull, but in Daemonworld he managed to create a ( somewhat ) believable ( as in, sustainable. No matter how cool it sounds, human life will not prosper on a world where daemons roam freely fire rains from the sky and water turns to blood just to add some extra grimdark ), chaos tainted world without boring me with the usual SPESSMEHRENS OVER 9000 stuff that is so common in Black Library fiction.


----------

